# light fantastic DODO juice ordered!



## mas (Oct 4, 2010)

Well i was told joining this site would be expensive and its starting to be, just ordered my first pot of proper wax! some DoDo Juice light fantastic complete with applicator and removing cloth from Monza. 

Is there anything i need to watch applying or removing - should i damp the applicator? Any advice please!!!

Ta, Sam


----------



## slkman (Jun 23, 2009)

First off make sure your car is clean and ready for waxing.

Rub your applicator in the wax and get it loaded up and then apply that to your car panel by panel. Dodo Juice should go on smoothly like butter. Make sure the layer you create is nice and thin and even.

Allow to haze over for about 10 mins or so, swipe your finger through an area to check, if the wax comes off the panel cleanly then your ready for buffing.

Buff off to a high shine with your clean microfibre and then your done!

Happy waxing!


----------



## Spuj (Apr 19, 2010)

All I do with my dodo wax (I use Hard Candy which is a Hard Wax but application is pretty much the same) is slap it own using a supernatural finger applicator making sure im applying a very thin layer. I'll then leave it to cure for the time that it says on the pot (between 5-10 minutes). Usually before buffing I will do a swipe test to make sure that it's ready. Then buff off and enjoy a very nice shine, some excellent beading and great durability :thumb:


----------



## mas (Oct 4, 2010)

The car will be spotless before waxing - im thinking of claying it first too as its white it'll show every tiny blemish. never done it before but will just make sure i use plenty of lube and take my time!


----------



## Spuj (Apr 19, 2010)

mas said:


> The car will be spotless before waxing - im thinking of claying it first too as its white it'll show every tiny blemish. never done it before but will just make sure i use plenty of lube and take my time!


Well you have got the right mind frame for claying, take your time and keep the panels well lubed and your away.

What I do when I clay is once ive rinsed the car, rather than drying it ill leave the water on. That way you've got wet panels which is a great start. Then armed with my Born Slippy lube I went at it. Hope that helps :thumb:


----------



## mas (Oct 4, 2010)

Spuj said:


> Well you have got the right mind frame for claying, take your time and keep the panels well lubed and your away.
> 
> What I do when I clay is once ive rinsed the car, rather than drying it ill leave the water on. That way you've got wet panels which is a great start. Then armed with my Born Slippy lube I went at it. Hope that helps :thumb:


thats great - will do. im going to get a medium clay but nothing madly expensive - probably some Bilt Hamber, and make a mix of lube using shampoo and water - job done!


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

mas said:


> thats great - will do. im going to get a medium clay but nothing madly expensive - probably some Bilt Hamber, and make a mix of lube using shampoo and water - job done!


Water on it's own will be fine, but warm the BH up first in a bucket of warm water. That makes it much easier to work with.


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

Also, I have had better results by "mushing up" the top of the wax in the jar before applying - to get the oils mixing.

Same for the soft and hard waxes.


----------



## wil4s1 (Aug 12, 2008)

I have Light fantastic, a silver and a white car. The finish is amazing on both carsand i find it such an easy wax to use, find it quite durable as well especially after two coats in a row. I did have AG HD wax but find this easier to use. As the guys said above. I use the meguiars sponge applicators and have also tried the tesco microfibre applicators and find them both to be good. Always make sure i have plenty of wax on the applicator.


----------



## Sti_Brumby (Aug 19, 2010)

Much sure your car is preped before you wax it. Use lime prime


----------



## mas (Oct 4, 2010)

Will Lime prime really make that much difference?

I was gonna clay, then use AG SRP then dodo light fantastic? Bad thing to do?


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

mas said:


> Will Lime prime really make that much difference?
> 
> I was gonna clay, then use AG SRP then dodo light fantastic? Bad thing to do?


Nope, that's fine but I use a sealant after the polish stage.

Chemical Guys Blitz, to be precise.


----------



## Sti_Brumby (Aug 19, 2010)

Lime Prime is awesome for the prep, adds alot of shine to


----------



## burgmo3 (Jun 27, 2010)

Sti_Brumby said:


> Much sure your car is preped before you wax it. Use lime prime


+1 Lime prime makes the paint so much smoother and makes the wax easier to spread and buff off.


----------



## benmk6 (Oct 2, 2010)

I'm thinking of geting some dodo diamond White to use on my silver car, has anyone used it......wots it like? Thanks


----------



## Sti_Brumby (Aug 19, 2010)

Yeah i use that, i liked it easy on easy off looks good


----------



## burgmo3 (Jun 27, 2010)

Diamond White is about the same but it doesn't spread as far.


----------



## vincentlin (Sep 27, 2010)

Is the Dodojuice diamond white compatible with most sealant ?

I am considering to put a coat of diamond white over the poorboy's EX sealant, but don't know if it can bond properly ?


----------



## burgmo3 (Jun 27, 2010)

Should be fine.


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

burgmo3 said:


> Should be fine.


+1 :thumb:


----------



## wil4s1 (Aug 12, 2008)

burgmo3 said:


> Diamond White is about the same but it doesn't spread as far.


so whats the difference between diamond white and light fantastic then?


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

In simplest terms, the texture... light fantastic is oilier and spread further, which makes it more workable when applied by fingertips or palms. Diamond White is firmer and really suits foam pad application only. Recipe wise they are very similar, perhaps no more than 5% different, and with virtually the same beeswax/carnauba ratio. So don't worry about performance differences between the two.


----------

